
Visualizing JavaScript Code as 3D Cities - bhjs2
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/visualizing-javascript-code-as-3d-cities-5785867f7d85#.jt49wh5s6
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12884694)

------
akamaozu
This is awesome!

Really pretty visualization - so interesting to see the distribution of where
my lines of code are.

Copying generator.js into every project got tiresome, so I modified it to work
from the same directory as lib.

